# Amazon’s Workers Plan To Disrupt Prime Day With An Organized Strike



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

https://z6mag.com/2019/07/14/amazons-workers-plan-to-disrupt-prime-day-with-an-organized-strike/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jeff bezos needs to spend 28 million a day, if he does not spend 28 million, he becomes more rich next day 
This disruption will be a huge problem for him


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Blah blah wa wa wa wa. A lot said, but nothing really said


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amazon workers are like U/L drivers, they talk a lot of shit and then go right back to shipping packages. There are scabs everywhere, we should start calling ourselves the United States of Scabs.


----------

